# Homemade stuffing, is it really that easy?



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

I've heard all I have to do is slice the bread and leave it to dry, then cut/tear it up for the stuffing, using broth, onions, celery, etc. Is that really all?

What's best? I can make white, wheat, rye, or corn bread. Is one loaf enough for four people? Too much?

What do you do?


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, and soooo much yummier! I'm not sure on the exact amounts, since I only help my mom make it once a year, but if you are interested pm me and I will get the specifics. We use fresh bread, ripped into little pieces. We fry up some bacon, and then pour it with the grease over the bread. Mix in onions, celery and some chicken broth, an egg, and voila! stuffing. It's my favorite holiday food.


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

I use a pan of cornbread, broth, celery, onions, mushrooms, eggs, sage, garlic, rosemary....(I think that's it.







) I like to use cornbread, because it seems to retain its texture better than sandwich type bread does.

It's super easy.


----------



## ladywolf (Aug 20, 2004)

That is really how easy it is! I do add some salt and pepper but it is very similar to what the above posters posted.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

mines pretty much the same as kathirynne's, minus the mushrooms, blech, lol


----------



## bleumoose (Oct 4, 2004)

Yep, super easy and soooooo yummmmmmm. I use whole wheat bread. I think white would be too mushy, but then I'm used to WW







I save bread crusts for a few weeks before thanksgiving. If I forget to dry them I pop them in the toaster for a bit, then tear them up and set aside. CHop up some onions, carrots, celery and saute in ungodly amounts of butter and some oil. Add poultry seasoning, salt and pepper, then pour over the bread and stir to mix. I put a small bit of the stuffing into the turkey, and the rest in a big baking dish, pour over some chicken or turkey broth and bake for awhile after the turkey's done and resting while the rest of the food is being prepped.

As for amounts, I use perhaps the equivalent of most of a loaf of bread (prefer crusts, as they are firmer and hold up better, but use in-between slices too), 2-3 med onions, 3-4 med carrots, 4-5 stalks celery. A stick of butter and a few tbsp oil to keep the butter from scorching. And lots of poultry seasoning... 2-3 tbsp, maybe a tad more.


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Homemade stuffing rocks. Yummy!!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yes!! it is so easy and yummy..

i use bread that i collect and dry out ..ends of the loaf or pieces that get a bt stale (my gramas way!) and some fresh bread as well..( i like sourdough, seedy breads, french bread..whole wheat or multigrain btreads.. i think i vareity gives it yummy texture and flavour) chop it up in bite sized bits and chop up a bunch of cellery and onions ( i like to use lots.. my mom only uses a bit) as well as fresh herbs such as sage,thyme, rosemary, parsley..i add a a big handfull of sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds.. the juice of a lemon juice, melted butter and some olive oil for moisture..sea salt and fresh ground pepper to taste and YUM!
sometimes i like using rice instead of bread!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm going to try adding the poultry seasoning to my bread before I bake it and then use that bread for stuffing. Just for kicks!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I actually toast my bread crumbs in the oven...I know it seems counterintuitive to toast them and then pour wet ingredients on them, but that's just the way I've always done it and I love my homemade stuffing.







I use a variety of bread too -- usually heartier whites or wheat bread, sometimes some french or Italian -- I save up all my ends in the freezer and use those. Even bagels go in sometimes. Then celery and onion sauteed in EVOO, sage, thyme, rosemary, salt, pepper, and some chicken broth. That's it! Make extra, it freezes well.







Last year I made "stuffin muffins" a la Rachael Ray and that was kind of fun. They were particularly good for freezing b/c you could later just take out one or two. HTH


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

Thank you! I'm definitely giving it a go this year. I make bread anyway so I might as well.

Those "stuffin muffins" sound yummy!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I find that a tart apple (finely chopped and sautéed in butter with the onion and celery) is a nice addition to the stuffing.









alsoSarah


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's the bread stuffing recipe that I've used before - it's amazingly easy!

I like to add roasted chestnuts! Or mushrooms!


----------

